# Where did your TT Forum username come from?



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

There are all kinds of weird and wonderful usernames on here and having done a perfunctory search I could not find a thread on this.

I am curious as to how people come up with their usernames?

I came up with mine years ago when funnily enough I had a Golf - Mk2 GTI and I was into bowling hence the strike bit.

Obviously this is now very much out of date but nonetheless I have stuck with it possibly sentimental 

So how did you come up with yours? Do you use the same one across all forums you frequent?

Charlie


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

My parents

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

WHAT? they called you subhaan1 do you have a brother called subhaan2 ?  I know some people just use their names but others are a little more random/creative and that is what I am interested in.

Charlie


----------



## danielW2599 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mine was given to me in 2001 by my College for their IT system. Have used it on most forums since then.


----------



## facefirst (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine is from my propensity to crash, often face first.

FF


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

I get mine from my name, no, wait, my numberplate. My name. My numberplate. Definately my name. Or is it my numberplate?! :lol:

I use it on most forums but I also use my other numberplate as a forum name on other VW forums (G40 UK)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry I havent got the faintest idea :idea:


----------



## LazeDK (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine came from many, many years ago in the computer/demoscene - Laze - and I have added the DK just so people know Im from Denmark.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LazeDK - you can put your location in you know mate  I would not have assumed you were from Denmark more that it may have stood for Drift King 

Charlie


----------



## 5UBY (Feb 26, 2009)

> WHAT? they called you subhaan1 do you have a brother called subhaan2


I don't have a brother, but if I have a son, I may be tempted to name him that! :wink:

Sorry for the bad joke. I knew what you were after, but it was too tempting...


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Been called Bikerz since I was about 16 by mates. I was always into bikes whilst they were into cars more. In the end, I now have a ncie car too and they have nice bikes now too :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think you can guess were mine came from


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

My company's name amd my registration plate.
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine is quite clever really...

My surname was (long story but had to change it) a play on the word Turbo, and because off all the cars I have owned my nickname was turbo

My first name is Robb so if you take Robb T and mix it up it becomes T3RBO (3 as the second B)



*EDITED BY MI5*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A silly play on words - my TT


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> A silly play on words - my TT


I don't get it..... [smiley=stupid.gif] :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloody Hell Robb I wish I hadn't asked  1st prize for the most convoluted and inventive explanation 

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Golfstrike said:


> Bloody Hell Robb I wish I hadn't asked  1st prize for the most convoluted and inventive explanation
> Charlie


 :lol: 
But he does do a lovely link  
John.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

GEM said:


> Golfstrike said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody Hell Robb I wish I hadn't asked  1st prize for the most convoluted and inventive explanation
> ...


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

mine came to me in dream
a man on a flaming pie said you will call yourself mikeat45 apologies to Lennon fans


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, First part - Sea, didnt want Surfer to be thought of as internet surfer 

I like kayaking in the sea (as opposed to rivers) and catch waves to surf (not big ones), and catch them with the X-cat to surf too (picture of avatar) So, second part surfer.

put the two together - Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

mikeat45 said:


> mine came to me in dream
> a man on a flaming pie said you will call yourself mikeat45 apologies to Lennon fans


And did you? 

Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

[/quote]

Robb, where do you get all these moving pics from 

Seasurfer


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

More importantly where does he get all the links that he has at the very tip of his fingers as John said  I suspect he has a list of them somewhere so he can copy and paste them into his posts.

Robb you should change your username to Linkmeister 

Charlie


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Mine is pritty boring really, steve(my name) beech (first part of surname) TA (from the love of one of the best and beautiful BMX's ever SKYWAY TA)

Simple


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think you can guess were mine came from


 Even I know that....................it's from the colour of your teeth Andy


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

mine is my name with an added T just as it was a TT forum I was joining...

Amit


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

The movie 'Trainspotting' and I haven't a clue why I chose it :roll: maybe I saw the film shortly before joining the forum way back then.......


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

my last name is cameron and it was a running theme at school, my older cousins were named kammy etc etc oh and i drive a TT


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Nilesong is an old Pink Floyd track from the 70's. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

I was playing it at the time I registered with the forum.

I could have called myself Agadoo! :wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Nilesong said:


> Nilesong is an old Pink Floyd track from the 70's. [smiley=guitarist.gif]
> 
> I was playing it at the time I registered with the forum.
> 
> I could have called myself Agadoo! :wink:


Ha Ha! yeah or *Fanny*-Pat Boone :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

seasurfer said:


> Robb, where do you get all these moving pics from
> 
> Seasurfer


Just did a web search for smiley.gif and saved a few to photobucket... annoying that some show the white background



Golfstrike said:


> More importantly where does he get all the links that he has at the very tip of his fingers as John said  I suspect he has a list of them somewhere so he can copy and paste them into his posts.
> 
> Robb you should change your username to Linkmeister
> 
> Charlie


Been meaning to do that as would make life a lot easier, but at present I read this forum a lot more than I post and have a good memory for random things


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

My username is just an old gamer tag i used to use, back in the days when i was a Quakeworld player. So i've had this since 1996/7!  god i loved that game!

Ian.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Quite simply Rob O'Kane on all the forums I frequent


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

napalmuk said:


> My username is just an old gamer tag i used to use, back in the days when i was a Quakeworld player. So i've had this since 1996/7!  god i loved that game!
> 
> Ian.


Mine is a bit like that - Gamer tag from back when I spent stupid amounts of time gaming.

Couldn't find something that wasn't taken, had just come back from hols in Turkey. Someone over there reckoned my name roughly translated was Harkon. So I took a guess at the spelling and used this for all my gamertags/forums.

This got shortened through lazyness to Hark. In reality it prob doesn't mean anything or means tosser tourist but its stuck for now. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

harkon is irish meaning dark red :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> harkon is irish meaning dark red :wink:


Kammy in scottish means crooked nose :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I can breathe underwater.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > harkon is irish meaning dark red :wink:
> ...


 i already knew that :lol:


----------



## jas6004 (May 4, 2009)

Mine comes from jas obviously being half of Jason and the 6004 from my other toy, a Yamaha R6 which is a 600cc 4 stroke, when i had my 2 strokes it used to be 2502.

Jason


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


I didn't









sorry


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

robokn said:


> Quite simply Rob O'Kane on all the forums I frequent


Hijacking - how was hong kong?

Seasurfer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Many sleepless nights of deep original thought and forward thinking as to how long I would be spending on here after I had my question answered back in ... errr... 2005 ... too late now :roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

I imagined I would be one of the oldest on here when registering, but have since learnt that there are loads of other people of similar and greater ages


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I used my imagination - took me weeks......

stu :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Mine was easy, my name is mal and i drive a tt. 8)


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

I live in Kent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

This is a brilliant thread. It's properly rude to ask a stranger why they chose a certain name, but fine to ask everyone. Top marks!

I'm a kayaker - rivers more than sea/surf. I love it, but to be blunt, I'm shlt at it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Still planning a boat purchase though!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

badyaker said:


> This is a brilliant thread. It's properly rude to ask a stranger why they chose a certain name, but fine to ask everyone. Top marks!
> 
> I'm a kayaker - rivers more than sea/surf. I love it, but to be blunt, I'm shlt at it. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Still planning a boat purchase though!


I have the ocean frenzy - totally stable which is what i needed, not just as easy to turn as the nomads but can reccomend them. The nomads are a flatter bottom so more suitable for shallower waters.

Seasurfer


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

mine was just a wild guess, and guess what luck i had?

my name just happens to be cameron (Cam)

and bend me over & call me betty if it doesnt just so happen that i drive an Audi TT that has a V6 engine!

what are the chances of that!?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok betty i give in, what are the chances? :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got two speed triples (a 955 and 1050)

so I guess you could say I'm a fan.................

Have been thinking about getting a Benelli Tre, or would that make me a ninerfan?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

(Was) the official name given to the colour of the TT I had.....


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

my names Ricky, get called Rick alot.

Rik-e


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)

rik-e said:


> my names Ricky, get called Rick alot.


Is that like the lottery-Camelot :lol: :lol:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

i work for the Ambulance Service on the front line 999 work


----------



## Payney15 (Aug 19, 2008)

Surname, turned nickname from Football Club + shirt number.. What imagination! [smiley=sleeping.gif] Plus I think Payney on it's own was already taken [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bdc6570 (Jun 5, 2009)

Big Daddy Cool . AKA Diesel WWF . When I used to watch it lol . 8)


----------



## morrisan (Jan 12, 2007)

My first username in my first job, and though it's never been used since, it's something that stuck with me.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Name comes from Web name www.jaq.com..............strange never actually owned that one but www.jaq.net is my Photography web site

Curiously interesting link  :roll: :roll:


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

steven & sarah here

but im edfcuk on all other forums, except digital-forums and othere special sites


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Surname got trunkated and manipulated to "Atty" when I was at school (god that was a long time ago) ... initial is T ... er and drive a TT ... stick it all together and got an excuse not to wash or maintain my car whatsoever :lol:


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Mine is quite a new one that i have been using recently 
i usually use reggie_jr becos my dads name is reggie

But I needed a new name for a email account so i came up with this one...

Its my girlfriends name backwards ... well to an extent wer it actually sed something

her name is Sophie so Eiphos and its our birth dates 18 & 30 so Eiphos_1830


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Shouldn't that be Eihpos

Or is she actually called Sohpie :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Somebody can't smell :wink:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Somebody else can't either :lol: :lol:

Seasurfer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just testing :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Its my actual name.....

How twisted is that!?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

So on the basis of the replies so far it either seems that people use either their name or variations of it OR it is something they came up with in the past and it has carried over.

I have seen the guy with the username Sverige Fart (or similar) and was hoping to see an explanation from him 

Charlie


----------



## De51gnz (Oct 29, 2008)

Good design is what i love.

and there is no greater car design than the TT


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

gunnergibson

I was GPMG gunner for a while in the forces and gunner gibson became my nick, as i as once seen firing from the hip in to the enemy positions.. lol

gibson is my surname


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ironically, mines nothing to do with a car dash.

Mine came from gaming - and so did my avatar.

I came about it in an around about way to try and get some anonymity in some games I was playing. It stuck ever since (and lost the anonymity!).

I was playing about with just being called "." or something short and meaningless one day. Then I thought I'd write it out, realised Dot sounded a little girlie, so went with a Dash instead.


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine is / was from the colour of the car and the fact that I spent all my money on it 

Blu-i_TT_


----------



## lovemyTT (Mar 28, 2009)

........more than my wifey!!


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

lovemyTT said:


> ........more than my wifey!!


Oooooooooooooooh   do you let her drive it ?

Seasurfer


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Shouldn't that be Eihpos
> 
> Or is she actually called Sohpie :roll:


 :lol: Fail


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine's because I am a football fan (not that we have played much football since Sir Bobby was sacked) from North Tyneside.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So then where does jammyd come from I hear you ask...

No really I hear you asking :lol: :lol:

Well I was the original Jammyd0dger (Ok not quite the original, as someone got to it first :lol: ) on XBOX and it sort of passed down from there. The reason why I was Jammydodger, was I was trying to find a really witty name, and all I could think of was the plate of biscuits my Nana always puts out when we go round... ( Jammy dodger was better than pink wafer(oh err misses))

So when I got here, I fond that Jammydodger was used, so I cut it down and here I am...

Not quite war and piece but long enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe we should have a new thread ... _"If you were a type of biscuit what would it be?"_


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Maybe we should have a new thread ... _"If you were a type of biscuit what would it be?"_


Garibaldi :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should have a new thread ... _"If you were a type of biscuit what would it be?"_
> ...


Hob nob


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

jammyd said:


> So then where does jammyd come from I hear you ask...
> 
> Hi Jammyd,
> I thought you were foreign until my hubby said your avitar were jammy dodgers, i just thought they were buttons
> ...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice! dipped or course 

Seasurfer


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

seasurfer said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > So then where does jammyd come from I hear you ask...
> ...


Foreign from Warrington


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> seasurfer said:
> 
> 
> > jammyd said:
> ...


A right pair of wooly backs


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jammyd said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


"It's quite interesting, you know, the number of biscuits that are named after italian revolutionaries. You've got your Garibaldi, of course, you've got your Bourbons, then of course you've got your Peek Freens Trotsky Assortment." "Revolutionary biscuits of Italy / Rise up out of your box! / You have nothing to lose but your wafers / Yum yum yum yum yum!" - Alexei Sayle


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Foreign from Warrington [/quote]
A right pair of wooly backs[/quote]

A pair  do we have two jammy-dees ?

Seasurfer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> "It's quite interesting, you know, the number of biscuits that are named after italian revolutionaries. You've got your Garibaldi, of course, you've got your Bourbons, then of course you've got your Peek Freens Trotsky Assortment." "Revolutionary biscuits of Italy / Rise up out of your box! / You have nothing to lose but your wafers / Yum yum yum yum yum!" - Alexei Sayle


Hello John got a new motor ? :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > "It's quite interesting, you know, the number of biscuits that are named after italian revolutionaries. You've got your Garibaldi, of course, you've got your Bourbons, then of course you've got your Peek Freens Trotsky Assortment." "Revolutionary biscuits of Italy / Rise up out of your box! / You have nothing to lose but your wafers / Yum yum yum yum yum!" - Alexei Sayle
> ...


Funny you should say that :wink: viewtopic.php?f=9&t=147795&p=1514972#p1514972


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


From one great comic to another
Tell me more


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I got mine cos im from Birmingham........ apparently!?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=9&t=147795&p=1514972#p1514972 :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I own a video production company & am the main editor 'head_ed' - simple. 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I got the nickname ecko from my mates whilst drinking I would always echo things whilst talking because I thought it was funny...... I guess :roll: :lol: 27 is my favorite number.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My Reg.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 28, 2009)

Nickname, sounds dull after some others.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=70216&start=0&hilit=nemesisng


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

another boring IT username I'm afraid from the days of steam driven mainframes when you could only have 5 chrs. Tend to use it for all forum ids.
wish I'd been clever now but I guess there's no way to rename a profile?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sotgn said:


> another boring IT username I'm afraid from the days of steam driven mainframes when you could only have 5 chrs. Tend to use it for all forum ids.
> wish I'd been clever now but I guess there's no way to rename a profile?


yes there is :wink:


----------



## Sverige Fart (Jul 19, 2009)

After a cheeky PM from triplefan asking for an explanation about my UN i thought I should "spill the beans" :mrgreen:

It all came from my previous pride and joy being a '99 Volvo C70 T5 (played with to produce around 330bhp) so...

'Sverige' is Swedish for Sweden

And

'Fart' is Swedish for speed

Hence Sverige Fart! haha.

Rather random but it obviously does the trick!  
(Sorry if I wasn't as exciting as everyone thought!_


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

My name is Rebecca, birthday is 21st & I had a TT......hence bec21tt  simples!!!! :lol:


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Mr L because my biking mates started calling me 'Mister L' about 15 years ago for some reason. My surname starts with the letter L though, but no-one else had the same firstname so it is a bit of a mystery as to why.
Then everyone started calling me it.
I have used it on all forums ever since.

Mr L


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

Hi, DD comes from my Il-2 (combat flight sim game) squad the DangerDogs. and crash after my computer crashXP


----------

